# Good ole G.A.N.G. question :)



## Herman Witkam (Jun 17, 2005)

From what I've heard there's not much advantage in it for Europeans. All seminars are in the US too.


----------



## Maya (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, Jack Wall is there...  Reason enough?

WOLFine


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jun 17, 2005)

Jack Wall's Myst V music was awesomeeeeee. He and Tim Larkin are incredible composers.


----------



## Maya (Jun 18, 2005)

Aaron????? :shock: 

Myst V? I didnt know that its out already. I am still playing Myst IV and I really enjoy it (although I cant solve the mangree puzzle). The music is amazingly nice, so many different moods and I am sure almost all of it is recorded with a real orchestra. The best game music I know beside Max Payne 2.


----------



## Maya (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.kiss-technology.com ?

Yes I want that. KiSS DP-1500 for me please.




WOLFine


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Alex, as an Aussie GANG member, Im in much the same boat as you, no discount on software, seminars etc.

I think the main advantage is being able to get fast answers to technical issues, platforms etc.

There's also some good member articles, sample contracts etc that come in handy.

I guess the membership fee is always tax deductible too. :wink:


----------



## fitch (Jun 19, 2005)

no benefit apart from the forum for me too.. 

we keep paying up though, so that must say something :D


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 19, 2005)

hehe, okay thanks all. i will think about that but really doubt if that will help me a lot.

i mean, i had a guitarteacher bill fowler, who played with the pointer sisters  ... who told me, that even if you buy a book and at least one page was helpful, it was worth buying the whole book.

he is of course right as he always was during my studies, but i dunno if it would worth paying money every year and just have access to a forum.

hhmmmmmmmmm ...


----------



## madfiddler (Jun 23, 2005)

I *was* a GANG. 'nuff said. If you're in the industry, join the VGM list, or to a lesser extent the gameaudiopro list on yahoo..


----------



## His Frogness (Jun 25, 2005)

I've found the VGM list to be much faster, much more informative, and bascially all around cooler than the GANG forums. As madfiddler stated, you have to be in the industry and get approved, but if you've done any professional audio work, you should be able to get in.

I like how it all works through email too. You just set-up a VGM folder in Outlook, make a rule that sends any VGM titled email to that folder and Walla, 20-30 emails a day filled with commentary of really experienced people regarding all the issues we audiofiles hold dear. Send off your question in an email and you'll get lots of responses relatively quickly.

Just my 2 cents dude.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jun 25, 2005)

Oh whoops - I meant Myst IV. I'm also really enjoying it, whenever I do get the chance to play. I played Uru a whole lot when it came out, which I also reallllllly like - although hard as hell.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 26, 2005)

His Frogness said:


> I've found the VGM list to be much faster, much more informative, and bascially all around cooler than the GANG forums. As madfiddler stated, you have to be in the industry and get approved, but if you've done any professional audio work, you should be able to get in.
> 
> I like how it all works through email too. You just set-up a VGM folder in Outlook, make a rule that sends any VGM titled email to that folder and Walla, 20-30 emails a day filled with commentary of really experienced people regarding all the issues we audiofiles hold dear. Send off your question in an email and you'll get lots of responses relatively quickly.
> 
> Just my 2 cents dude.



Exactly what I have done as well.. with the seperate folder 

Generaly I would say that GANG for europeans is fairly useless. NS, VI and other forums are far more frequented than the GANG forums, with basicaly the same people. I was quite dissapointed with their forums - and since thats all there is going for it for europeans - well... go figure


----------



## madbulk (Jun 27, 2005)

*how get on VGM list?*

how do I subscribe to the VGM list? what's the source?


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 27, 2005)

hi and thanks for all your answers.

i am back from my holiday in egypt and it was really woderful 
i will check all those thing right away.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: how get on VGM list?*



madbulk said:


> how do I subscribe to the VGM list? what's the source?



I actually dont know... I was referred


----------

